# Base cleaner + dirty board = ?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

This happens to my hatchet (half white base...ugh!) all the time during spring, and to answer your question: Yes, that dirt can eventually work its way into and gum up the pores in your base and not allow wax to get in there. No wax = slow board

Though I havent seen the forum that your read from sierra, I dont see how base cleaners can effect your boards base in a negative way...they are designed to clean it. 

I am unsure about using rubbing alcohol on your base...I am using Toko base cleaner and noticed that its a little more slippery between the fingers than rubbing alcohol, which would hint to me that its designed not to fume off to quick, which, if it did - could potentially dry your base.

There are plenty of citrus based cleaners out there too, I've not tried them so can't comment on them.

Just make sure when you apply the base cleaner that you rub off all the excess, let it dry then give your board a damned good wax afterwards (even leave the wax on and reheat it later on after its set just to make sure that you get it all in there). Scrape, buff & shred.

I base clean (OCD as on this matter as well...) my boards probably 4 - 5 times a season, of which, one is 5 seasons old and they still have fast bases.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

some good info here...


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

fattrav said:


> This happens to my hatchet (half white base...ugh!) all the time during spring, and to answer your question: Yes, that dirt can eventually work its way into and gum up the pores in your base and not allow wax to get in there. No wax = slow board
> 
> Though I havent seen the forum that your read from sierra, I dont see how base cleaners can effect your boards base in a negative way...they are designed to clean it.
> 
> ...


ive read that its good to apply the base cleaner to a cloth and then apply it to the board. how soon after using the base cleaner do you need to wax? i might use the base cleaner monday morning, then have it waxed later that day.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

mrpez said:


> ive read that its good to apply the base cleaner to a cloth and then apply it to the board. how soon after using the base cleaner do you need to wax? i might use the base cleaner monday morning, then have it waxed later that day.


Are you not waxing it yourself?

I spray mine on then rub it straight away, you could apply it with a cloth though. When applied it usually dries with in 20mins and I start my waxing from there. Not sure about how long you could leave it for (the more time you leave it though, the more time dust 'n' shit can get on the base).

You'll be fine with what you're planning on doing.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Are you not waxing it yourself?
> 
> I spray mine on then rub it straight away, you could apply it with a cloth though. When applied it usually dries with in 20mins and I start my waxing from there. Not sure about how long you could leave it for (the more time you leave it though, the more time dust 'n' shit can get on the base).
> 
> You'll be fine with what you're planning on doing.


i cant wax it myself because of some problems id rather not get into. it is possible to wax a board without an iron, right? if so, then i think i could learn how and wax it myself instead of having a shop wax it. 

i get free waxing at sport chalet, so i usually just take it there. i probably wont be riding anymore this season too. even though the mountain is open till april 25th, there is little snow and its too dirty...

edit: ive read many different opinions on the types of base cleaners. some say to use petroleum based, others say to avoid it and use citrus based cleaners. whats the difference?


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

mrpez said:


> i cant wax it myself because of some problems id rather not get into. it is possible to wax a board without an iron, right? if so, then i think i could learn how and wax it myself instead of having a shop wax it.
> 
> i get free waxing at sport chalet, so i usually just take it there. i probably wont be riding anymore this season too. even though the mountain is open till april 25th, there is little snow and its too dirty...
> 
> edit: ive read many different opinions on the types of base cleaners. some say to use petroleum based, others say to avoid it and use citrus based cleaners. whats the difference?


if you're having a shop wax your board, why don't you have them clean it as well?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

mrpez said:


> i cant wax it myself because of some problems id rather not get into. it is possible to wax a board without an iron, right? if so, then i think i could learn how and wax it myself instead of having a shop wax it.
> 
> i get free waxing at sport chalet, so i usually just take it there. i probably wont be riding anymore this season too. even though the mountain is open till april 25th, there is little snow and its too dirty...
> 
> edit: ive read many different opinions on the types of base cleaners. some say to use petroleum based, others say to avoid it and use citrus based cleaners. whats the difference?


You can wax it with out an iron. I woudn't recommend it though if your going to base clean it first. Best to have an iron handy to melt wax into the base pores that you've just stripped of there wax. Just sue your Mom's one, she won't mind, or get an old assed iron from the local second hand shop or something...



fatboyj711 said:


> if you're having a shop wax your board, why don't you have them clean it as well?


Yup.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i asked and the shop said they could clean it as well. i wasnt sure if they did, so i was looking to do it myself. 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Hot scrape it! done and done.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

earl_je said:


> Hot scrape it! done and done.


Could you provide more detail as to how to hot scrape? thanks. I tried to just scrape it, but it's difficult. I thought about iron the board and just wipe it off, but I was afraid if the dirt will sink deeper into the board? 

seems like a good idea. as I am not sure where to buy base cleaner and how expensive.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

campfortune said:


> Could you provide more detail as to how to hot scrape? thanks. I tried to just scrape it, but it's difficult. I thought about iron the board and just wipe it off, but I was afraid if the dirt will sink deeper into the board?
> 
> seems like a good idea. as I am not sure where to buy base cleaner and how expensive.


Its my personal thoughts that hot scraping will push dirt further into your base. You can get base cleaner at your local board shop or places like Tuning & Tools > Accessories | evo


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

fattrav said:


> *Its my personal thoughts that hot scraping will push dirt further into your base*. You can get base cleaner at your local board shop or places like Tuning & Tools > Accessories | evo


anyone who's ever hot scraped will tell you that this isn't true...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

fattrav said:


> Its my personal thoughts that hot scraping will push dirt further into your base.


No. Dirt floats to the surface of the melted wax and then you scrape it off while still warm.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Its my personal thoughts that hot scraping will push dirt further into your base.


it doesn't get further in the base. the melted wax attracts the dirt then while its warm, scrape it off before it cools off. You'd be surprised with the amount of gunk you can scrape of hot waxing.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

earl_je said:


> You'd be surprised with the amount of gunk you can scrape of hot waxing.


I can confirm this at a 100%. I just hot scraped my board that looked clean to the eye, and WOA  !


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

After a spring sesh, when my board is dirty I just let it try and buff off the dirt and crap with a green sponge like thing (forgot the name of it) it looks like this:








I use the green part.
Takes off all the crap and smoothes up the base.
After though I hot wax it and scrap it down. I rebuff with the green pad thing again if I need to.

It's not necessary to wax your board but it will last longer.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> anyone who's ever hot scraped will tell you that this isn't true...





Bones said:


> No. Dirt floats to the surface of the melted wax and then you scrape it off while still warm.





earl_je said:


> it doesn't get further in the base. the melted wax attracts the dirt then while its warm, scrape it off before it cools off. You'd be surprised with the amount of gunk you can scrape of hot waxing.


Well, more power to you guys if thats what you're doing. I think i'll just stick to base cleaner for now.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Well, more power to you guys if thats what you're doing. I think i'll just stick to base cleaner for now.


People don't hot scrape all the time!  just on a few occasions when the board gets very dirty, or when base cleaners just won't cut it... 

Yes I do use base cleaners (maybe every other two wax jobs, I'm lazy the rest of the time) but hot scraping? maybe once in a season if I'm not lazy..


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

Hot scraping is when you immediately scrape off the wax while its still warm. I have done this to boards where you can really see the discoloration of dirt and grime.

Otherwise, for most waxes, I stick a piece of wax paper in between the snowboard and the iron when hot waxing. makes the dirt and grime stick to the wax paper.


----------

